# Started a new piano piece recently. Any feedback needed!!



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I liked it very much. The music does sound a little clumsy at the 1:32 to 1:35 mark; you can clear that up easily.


----------

